# Custom hts first blood



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Quick little lunch break at work and a walk through the woods produced this fine buck. Taken with my new custom hts.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Nice.. what ammo did you use


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

StretchandEat said:


> Nice.. what ammo did you use


10 mil lead or 38 Cal or 82 grain lol sorry just many ways of calling it in many different countries


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice job!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Thanks Charles


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> StretchandEat said:
> 
> 
> > Nice.. what ammo did you use
> ...


that works


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm liking that new HTS !


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Nice shot. Perfect placement. He must've dropped from the limb he was standing on.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

treefork said:


> I'm liking that new HTS !


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

treefork said:


> I'm liking that new HTS !


I knew you would lol


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

gabeb said:


> Nice shot. Perfect placement. He must've dropped from the limb he was standing on.


. He dropped like a brick


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's gonna be one fine tasting brick!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice shooting..Good looking shooter as well..

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice shooting!!!! That HTS looks amazing.


----------



## shtf.doom (Apr 20, 2016)

Great shot placement .would of been a quick clean kill!

Sent from my E6553 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

oldmiser said:


> Nice shooting..Good looking shooter as well..
> ~AKAOldmiser


Cheers


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Tag said:


> Nice shooting!!!! That HTS looks amazing.


Shoots better than it looks


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

shtf.doom said:


> Great shot placement .would of been a quick clean kill!
> 
> Sent from my E6553 using Tapatalk


Headshots are Guaranteed kills


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

hey check it out! bill originally made that for me. i loved it but found myself only shooting my own, so i passed it along to get used, and now you've blooded it appropriately! well done!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Byudzai said:


> hey check it out! bill originally made that for me. i loved it but found myself only shooting my own, so i passed it along to get used, and now you've blooded it appropriately! well done!


I'm getting some good use out of it that's for sure


----------

